# Head phone amps



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Any one have used a head phone amp, and if so what are your thoughts. I an thinking of buying one for walkman ( yes I still use one). I plan to spend about $50-60.
QF.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Is your volume level insufficient? That's the main reason for a headphone amp. If you want to improve sound quality, getting new headphones will help that a lot more than an amp.

I have a little cmoy amp I got on ebay, but it lives in a drawer. Too much hassle to carry around two things when the amp didn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I think that there is not enough wattage in the walkman to produce the quality of sound that I get when I hook the ear phones up to my shelf system. I use the Ultimate Ears 600--a nice unit.
QF


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Quartetfore said:


> I think that there is not enough wattage in the walkman to produce the quality of sound that I get when I hook the ear phones up to my shelf system. I use the Ultimate Ears 600--a nice unit.
> QF


The quality sound answer is probably to be found in good earbuds. What I don't like about them for use while out walking is that they provide too much isolation. I want to be able to hear what's going on around me.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The quality sound answer is probably to be found in good earbuds. What I don't like about them for use while out walking is that they provide too much isolation. I want to be able to hear what's going on around me.


Which is exactly why I love earbuds...there is so much ignorance going on in my school that needs shut out


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Quartetfore said:


> I think that there is not enough wattage in the walkman to produce the quality of sound that I get when I hook the ear phones up to my shelf system.


Have you tried it? it isn't that difficult to make a good headphone output, and older electronics are more likely to have good meaty headphone output than newer ones.


----------

